# Adriana Lima makeup



## Nikkilici0us (Oct 25, 2008)

There's basically 3 different pictures of her that i'd love to get some recs on so instead of breaking it up into 3 posts, i'm smooshing! sorry!! - but, you guys are always so spot on with these kinds of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Look 1:





Look 2: 









And for the last one, i'm looking for recs on just the lips


----------



## rachybloom (Oct 26, 2008)

she is so gorgeous.. I love her lips in the first one and the eyes in the third.. I have no suggestions but I'd loveee to know too!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

forget her makeup look at those babylons!!!

LOL i joke. I imagine her wearing a bobbi brown nude palette


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll take a set of the boobs in Meduim Dark...and who in the hell needs makeup with that bod!!


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 26, 2008)

her MU is soo different in each lol, I think you're like me -- _if _the girl is pretty _then_ I want her MU.  (Except with me, I realised no matter how much Underage l/g I buy, I'll never look like Beyonce). hhahaa

There'sno hope for me, but for you lovely lady, I'm thinking baby Tendertones or the Lip conditioner for the lips, and Smolder or Feline eyeliner? (hopefully others are much more helpful than I!!)


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_her MU is soo different in each lol, I think you're like me -- if the girl is pretty then I want her MU. (Except with me, I realised no matter how much Underage l/g I buy, I'll never look like Beyonce). hhahaa

There'sno hope for me, but for you lovely lady, I'm thinking baby Tendertones or the Lip conditioner for the lips, and Smolder or Feline eyeliner? (hopefully others are much more helpful than I!!)_

 

LOL - i know. we only ever want to know what the pretty girls are wearing! TY for the recs!


----------

